# 4-door M3 V8



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

http://www.bmw2002.co.uk/news.htm


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> http://www.bmw2002.co.uk/news.htm


Uh, yes please.

But ditch the Grand Prix-look alike fascia. And put in a real interior.

Let's see. 400 hp. V8. Non Grand Prix look alike. Real interior.

Oh, wait, that's a used M5.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

JST said:


> Uh, yes please.
> 
> But ditch the Grand Prix-look alike fascia. And put in a real interior.
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree. 
BMW is straying way too far from it's time tested wining formulas. It's not by accident, it is what the Board has mandated. As they throw all of their collective eggs in a single basket it would be interesting to see what would happen if they stuck with the tried and true methods of old with the 3 series. Give us lots of horsepower, light weight, great handling, neck snapping brakes and a simple "BMW" interior. Then market it as the "Ultimate Driving Machine".


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

JST said:


> Uh, yes please.
> 
> But ditch the Grand Prix-look alike fascia. And put in a real interior.
> 
> ...


But what's the weight on an M5?

It looks better than the poor 5-series.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> But what's the weight on an M5?
> 
> It looks better than the poor 5-series.


 So does the Grand Prix. What's your point?

Hell, an El Camino is better looking.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> But what's the weight on an M5?
> 
> It looks better than the poor 5-series.


c. 2 tons. It's not light. But, with each generation of the 5 since the E34, they've managed to trim weight. It'll be interesting to see if they can keep the weight of the E90 the same (or even slightly less) than the equivalent E46.

OTOH, there *is* no E46 equivalent of a V8 4 door. But taking the current M3 as the nearest thing, if they can get the weight of the new M3 (4 door) to come in at c. 3400 lbs, I'll buy one, no matter how ugly the interior is.


----------



## aka (Apr 15, 2003)

*yuk*



JPinTO said:


> http://www.bmw2002.co.uk/news.htm


I am envious of the hp but nothing else. I still like my ride WAY more.


----------

